# 2012 American Chesapeake Club Field Trial Specialty Cascade, ID



## christinaA (Jun 27, 2007)

Open
1st - #1 Fireweeds Glory Daze (Gypsy) O -Lorraine Sarek, Lawrence Sarek, H-Lorraine Sarek
2nd - #13 Yakity’s Shake Rattle “N” Roll (Comet) O – Linda Harger, Tom Ivy, H-Linda Harger
3rd - #7 Bur Oak’s Here’s Winston (Winston) O – Heidi Henningson, Gary Kavan, H- Gary Kavan
4th - #26 Shaken Not Stirred (Jamie) O- Carol Knapp, Linda Harger, H- Linda Harger
RJ - #2 Yakity’s Crackshot Ruddy Duck (Ruddy Duck) O- Julie Cole, Mike Cole, H-Julie Cole
JAMS – #4 - Brett, #6-Mac,# 9-Deep,#11-Marlin,# 12-Primer,# 16-Tanner,# 20-Mattie,# 22-Stevie,# 23-Charlie

Amateur
1st - #31 Crackshot Blazing Primetime (Primer) O-Julie Cole, H- Julie Cole
2nd -#11 Yakity’s Crackshot Ruddy Duck (Ruddy Duck) O-Julie Cole, Mike Cole, H-Julie Cole ***Qualifies for National Amateur***
3rd - #3 Fireweed’s Glory Daze (Gypsy) O-Lorraine Sarek, Lawrence Sarek, H- Lorraine Sarek
4th - #14 Blackwaters Double Troube (Stevie) O-W. Joyce, Jeffrey Shaw, Dr. Christopher Keefer, H- Jeffrey Shaw
RJ - #18 Red Dirt’s Del Mar Grande MH (Marlin) O-Christina Anderson, H-Christina Anderson
JAMS - #2 Comet

Qualifying
1st – Delmarva’s Alakazam (Allie) O-Thomas Cox, H-Tom Cox
2nd – Sunshine Mary Queen of Snots SH (Mary) O- Stephen Parker, H- Robert Parker
3rd - #20 Sunshine On The Rockies JH (Rocky) O-Lawrence and LaJean Ford, H- Larry Ford
4th - #30 Red Dirt’s El Diva Reina MH (Diva) O-Chris Payne, Woody Woodson, H- Mark Edwards
RJ - #9 CH Happyfeet’s General Charlie RA-RE, CD, MH (Charlie) O- Maurine Coleman, Charlene Cordiero, H-Maurine Coleman
JAMS - #5-Indi, #10-Ruby, #14-Tugg, #18-Amox, #21-Bodie, #34-Brett

Derby
1st -#6 Westind’s Ellen Aim (Ellen) O-Henry T. Hays, Bill Dodd, H- Mark Edwards
2nd -#7 Redlion’s Weatherdeck Schooner (Schooner) O-Jane Pappler, Gina Downin, H-Jane Pappler
3rd- #3 Roughwater Stacked & Packed JH (Babe) O-Pamela Spears, H-Pam Spears
4th - #12 Chesshar’s Crackshot Chic (Chic) O-Sharon Batte, Jim Batte, H- Jim Batte


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

What about the puppies? HPW


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

christinaA said:


> Derby
> 1st -#6 Westind’s Ellen Aim (Ellen) O-Henry T. Hays, Bill Dodd, H- Mark Edwards
> *2nd -#7 Redlion’s Weatherdeck Schooner (Schooner) O-Jane Pappler, Gina Downin, H-Jane Pappler*
> 3rd- #3 Roughwater Stacked & Packed JH (Babe) O-Pamela Spears, H-Pam Spears
> 4th - #12 Chesshar’s Crackshot Chic (Chic) O-Sharon Batte, Jim Batte, H- Jim Batte



Alright u did it... CONGRATS Jane & Schooner on the Derby 2nd:-D I knew you would place after watching Schooner run at South Jersey FT.... yeah!

Congrats to Martson and the Shaw's. Congrats to All!


Barb and Ten:mrgreen:


----------



## christinaA (Jun 27, 2007)

HarryWilliams said:


> What about the puppies? HPW


Baby Puppy
1 - Music
2 - Zippy
3 - Able

Junior Puppy
1 - Trixie
2 - Windy
3 - Blue
4 - Able
RJ - Della

Senior Puppy
1 - Jewel
2 - Jessi
3 - Chilly

(sorry I can't find my program right now for the owners/names...)


----------



## Liberty Dealer (Sep 6, 2008)

Congratulations to Heidi Henningson and Gary Kavan for 3rd place in the Open.

Vern and Kathy Hasenbank


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

*Congratulations to All  **
Especially Julie for finishing both Open and Am. with 2 dogs. Way to Go!!!! *
Open
1st - #1 Fireweeds Glory Daze (Gypsy) O -Lorraine Sarek, Lawrence Sarek, H-Lorraine Sarek
2nd - #13 Yakity’s Shake Rattle “N” Roll (Comet) O – Linda Harger, Tom Ivy, H-Linda Harger
3rd - #7 Bur Oak’s Here’s Winston (Winston aka Winnie) O – Heidi Henningson, Gary Kavan, H- Gary Kavan
4th - #26 Shaken Not Stirred (Jamie) O- Carol Knapp, Linda Harger, H- Linda Harger
RJ - #2 Yakity’s Crackshot Ruddy Duck (*Ruddy Duck*) O- Julie Cole, Mike Cole, H-Julie Cole
JAMS – #4 - Brett, #6-Mac,# 9-Deep,#11-Marlin,# 12-*Primer*,# 16-Tanner,# 20-Mattie,# 22-Stevie,# 23-Charlie
Amateur
1st - #31 Crackshot Blazing Primetime (*Primer*) O-Julie Cole, H- Julie Cole
2nd -#11 Yakity’s Crackshot Ruddy Duck (*Ruddy Duck*) O-Julie Cole, Mike Cole, H-Julie Cole ***Qualifies for National Amateur***
3rd - #3 Fireweed’s Glory Daze (Gypsy) O-Lorraine Sarek, Lawrence Sarek, H- Lorraine Sarek
4th - #14 Blackwaters Double Troube (Stevie) O-W. Joyce, Jeffrey Shaw, Dr. Christopher Keefer, H- Jeffrey Shaw
RJ - #18 Red Dirt’s Del Mar Grande MH (Marlin) O-Christina Anderson, H-Christina Anderson
JAMS - #2 Comet

Qualifying
1st – Delmarva’s Alakazam (Allie) O-Thomas Cox, H-Tom Cox
2nd – Sunshine Mary Queen of Snots SH (Mary) O- Stephen Parker, H- Robert Parker
3rd - #20 Sunshine On The Rockies JH (Rocky) O-Lawrence and LaJean Ford, H- Larry Ford
4th - #30 Red Dirt’s El Diva Reina MH (Diva) O-Chris Payne, Woody Woodson, H- Mark Edwards
RJ - #9 CH Happyfeet’s General Charlie RA-RE, CD, MH (Charlie) O- Maurine Coleman, Charlene Cordiero, H-Maurine Coleman
JAMS - #5-Indi, #10-Ruby, #14-Tugg, #18-Amox, #21-Bodie, #34-Brett

Derby
1st -#6 Westind’s Ellen Aim (Ellen) O-Henry T. Hays, Bill Dodd, H- Mark Edwards
2nd -#7 Redlion’s Weatherdeck Schooner (Schooner) O-Jane Pappler, Gina Downin, H-Jane Pappler
3rd- #3 Roughwater Stacked & Packed JH (Babe) O-Pamela Spears, H-Pam Spears
4th - #12 Chesshar’s Crackshot Chic (Chic) O-Sharon Batte, Jim Batte, H- Jim Batte[/QUOTE]

*Any pictures? 
*
Micki


----------



## christinaA (Jun 27, 2007)

photos here: 

http://amchessieclub.org/specialties2/FieldTrial12Idaho/index.htm


----------

